# Peavey Butcher



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Any info out there on this amp?
Found one for $325...

I do know it was replaced by the 5150 and it has 120 watts. Have any of you spent some time with it for a short review?

Looking for Metal and not to worried about the cleans.

Bev


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I remember these from the 80's. I was going to buy one and the Peavy VTM came out, so I got one of those instead. AT that time, the Butcher was the 'standard' metal amp in the area that I lived (Halifax).


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

I gotta say, it's the most metal name I ever heard of.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Yeah is it ever a cool Metal name eh!

Did some more home work and it's supposed to be a direct ripoff of a JCM800, used the word ripoff for a reason. Marshall went after Peavey because the build was an almost exact copy of the JCM.

Its a single channel with no extra features as with the JCM, decent amount of gain but needs some help to get to a modern Metal sound.
Loud as hell too, read that one guy was running 4 4-12 cabs with it Hope there was no airports nearby.

Think its worth a look but will bring some boost.
Bev


----------



## Guiary (Oct 10, 2007)

The Butcher lacks an effects loop and doesn't have the "response modifications" that the VTM series has.

Other than that I'd say they're a pretty awesome amp! I just picked up a VTM120 for 341 shipped from NY. Love the amp!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

word on the street is that they're a pretty bitchin amp, with a pretty bitchin' price tag.

i'd grab it - if you dont like it, you could probably flip it for what you paid at the very least..


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

it's a decent amp with an Overdrive added to it. but 335$ is a bit much...on ebay they go for not much then 250$. pretty sure you can make him lower, and you'll most likely need new tubes, but even then, should make a nice kit..


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

be prepared to have your ears bleed... Butchers are old school crank to get great tone amps. 
As far as metal amps go the Butcher is definetly an old school ( I said it again ) medium gain.

I don't ever recall them being that significant... I believe John Butcher used one... he would be the only pro I can remember ever using one. A friend of mine bought one new the first year they came out. We jammed a bit in the early - mid 80's... I recall not being overly impressed with his amp.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks for the info but I picked up a JSX head instead and am very happy with it...New school!

Bev


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

you made a great choice IMHO... good luck with it!


----------

